# Giant day geckos laying eggs



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi all, as title. My giant day geckos have started laying eggs. I think the first couple of clutches are all duds. Can anyone help with how I should incubate these eggs, OH won't let them just sit in bottom of viv. I've bought an incubator, vermiculite, deli pots and plastic food tubs for the vermiculite. 
Would it be correct to half fill food tubs with a 1.1 water vermiculite mix and put the eggs into the deli cups on dry vermiculite in the tubs and then put the lids on and place in incubator. 
Do I only open the tubs to exchange air or should I leave them on all the time.
Will be setting heat to between 27c and 30c, is the above correct please


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Nobody can help with this?


----------



## Nathanb (Nov 12, 2015)

I personally don't wet the vermiculite or whatever I'm using (sometimes just use dry sand). I just place the vermiculiate about 0.5 cm deep in a cricket tub, put the eggs in and close the lid. I then put a dish of water in the incubator to keep the humidity up.

It does also depend on where they've laid them - the female often picks a spot for a reason, in a piece of bamboo etc - if I can I leave the eggs in the tank, and once they've laid 2-3 clutches I cover the piece of bamboo with fly mesh elastic banded in place, wait for the babies to hatch, fish them out carefully and leave the other eggs to hatch and so on, when I cover one piece of bamboo up I put another one next to it for the female to keep laying in. I also sometimes just move the bamboo piece to a similar size tank that's empty and let the eggs incubate in there, so the babies just hatch out into their new home.


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you for your replies


----------

